# Noob question on bottling



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi all.

I got some new to me equipment that I'm gonna use today while bottling my first wineish thing lol. Anyway, I gots me a sink mounted bottle washer, a bottling tree and the sanitizer thing for the top of the tree. 

My question is on the order of operations. Does it go jet wash, tree, starsan (shake out excess), fill or jet wash, starsan, sanitized tree, fill. I'm thinking its the latter but not completely sure.

I also acquired a super automatic bottle filler but that seems pretty straight forward. Although if anyone has any tips on that one they could throw them up too lol.

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 18, 2014)

Wash, sanitize, bottle tree to dry.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 18, 2014)

Stoopid cwestion I know lol but I wasn't quite sure. Thanks Pumpkinman.


----------



## derunner (Feb 18, 2014)

rinse and sanitize your bottle tree also. If you have a spray bottle, just spray it wet and then start loading it with the sanitized bottles.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 18, 2014)

It's not a stupid question at all, we all started out the same way, ask any question that comes to mind.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 18, 2014)

Would you guys consider the bottle tree a worthwhile investment? So far I've just been drying bottles upside down in the cardboard case. Also, will the tree handle 1.5L bottles?

Thanx...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 18, 2014)

I use my bottle tree every time I wash bottles, for the minimal cost, absolutely, but don't get the bottle tree that has the sanitizer pump on top, I have a stand along sanitizer that I place near the bottle tree, after cleaning a few hundred bottles and having to lift your arm on top of the bottle tree, it will be sore, having it on the counter at a normal height will make things move along faster in my opinion.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 18, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> It's not a stupid question at all, we all started out the same way, ask any question that comes to mind.



Thanks for the reassurance bro. I appreciate the lack of noob bashing here, much better then some forums I've been part of.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 18, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> I use my bottle tree every time I wash bottles, for the minimal cost, absolutely, but don't get the bottle tree that has the sanitizer pump on top, I have a stand along sanitizer that I place near the bottle tree, after cleaning a few hundred bottles and having to lift your arm on top of the bottle tree, it will be sore, having it on the counter at a normal height will make things move along faster in my opinion.



I got the sanitizer pump for Christmas and have used it already on a 6 gallon batch of wine. A definite time saver compared to how I use to pour sanitizer solution into each bottle, shake vigorously and then empty. I set the unit in the sink because I got to much unconstrained splashing when on the kitchen counter. On top of a bottle tree, if I get one, would not work for me to begin with and then also for the reason you mention.

What about the tree handling 1.5L bottles?

Thanx.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine didn't seem to have a problem with my old school 1l pop bottles that weigh almost as much as two of my new 750ml champagne bottles.

Sorry, thats all I got.


----------



## cpfan (Feb 18, 2014)

bkisel said:


> What about the tree handling 1.5L bottles?
> 
> Thanx.


There are two or three models(manufacturers) of bottle draining trees that I have seen. I have used a couple of them, one because a friend had it, and the other because it's mine.

No problem using 1.5 litre bottles on mine; however, I always place them on the bottom level(s) for stability, and they do take up more room, so you might not be able to use the row above it.

My friend has been known to do a few 1.5 litre bottles, and I'm not aware of him having any problems.

One thing that I don't believe that I have seen mentioned on this forum about safety and bottle trees. *BE CAREFUL* how you load and unload them. They WILL topple over if fully loaded on one side and empty on the other. Especially if top loaded, and even more likely if using heavier (ie larger) bottles. I have not done it, but I know personally people who have done it. One lost a few bottles, and the other was lucky (or observant) and caught the tree as it was tipping.

Steve


----------



## tonyt (Feb 18, 2014)

1.5 ltr bottles do fine.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## bkisel (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the 1.5L answers. Reason I asked is that when bottling reds I've been doing 12 1.5L bottles for home consumption and 6 750ML for gifting. With whites my wife insists on HER WINE




all going into 750ML bottles. In case you were going to ask... we compromised on the one blush that was made, 24 and 3. BTW I've never fell short of filling 30 bottles worth. 

Oh, and thanks for the safety reminder.


----------

